# Bona Fide Residence Test



## QueensU

Greetings Again Everyone,

Does it matter how many days you have spent outside the foreign country (particularly if vacation spots are in US) if you are qualifying under bona fide residence test? I can't seem to find a number anywhere. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you qualify as a "bona fide" resident, there's no "limit" on the amount of time you can spend in the US. You do have to note any days spent on business in the US, but if you're there on vacation or for "personal reasons" it shouldn't matter.

It's under the "physical presence" test that being in the US more than 30 days may mess up your qualification for the FEIE.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## QueensU

Thanks again Bev


----------



## johnmillsbro

Hi Bev,

On the 2555EZ form, assuming I am a bona fide resident, in the time spent in the US section (I think section 3) where you have to put the dates you were in the US...is that strictly for business or for personal also? If its personal that could be tricky as I am back filing and its hard to remember the exact dates I crossed the border (vacation, visit parents, shopping etc).


----------



## johnmillsbro

Me again Bev!!!
In regards to bona fide residence...
In my situation I am in living in Canada year round since 2003 first on a study permit for graduate school and more recently on a work visa. I am married to a canadian, have kids born in canada. Is there any reason to believe I wouldnt qualify as a bona fide residence. My only doubt is because my visa or study permits are temporary (i.e I dont have Canadian PR).

Thanks,
John


----------



## Bevdeforges

johnmillsbro said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> On the 2555EZ form, assuming I am a bona fide resident, in the time spent in the US section (I think section 3) where you have to put the dates you were in the US...is that strictly for business or for personal also? If its personal that could be tricky as I am back filing and its hard to remember the exact dates I crossed the border (vacation, visit parents, shopping etc).


You're supposed to list all dates in the US (though you can estimate the dates or just indicate the month and the number of days). There's a column to list how many dates were on business.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

johnmillsbro said:


> Me again Bev!!!
> In regards to bona fide residence...
> In my situation I am in living in Canada year round since 2003 first on a study permit for graduate school and more recently on a work visa. I am married to a canadian, have kids born in canada. Is there any reason to believe I wouldnt qualify as a bona fide residence. My only doubt is because my visa or study permits are temporary (i.e I dont have Canadian PR).
> 
> Thanks,
> John


As long as you're on a valid visa and have your primary residence in Canada for the whole calendar year in question, I'd go for bona fide residence. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## johnmillsbro

Would my bona fide residence begin as soon as my visa began? Or 1 year after my visa began. For instance if I entered canada on a student visa in June 2003. Could I immediately claim bona fide residence from June 2003 onward?

Thanks so much Bev!


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're asking what date to put down on the line where they ask you when your bona fide residence began, just put 2003. You don't need to be any more precise than that.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

